# Walden this Friday



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi I know this question is brought up alot on the site but I'm going down to Walden on Friday to get a iphone. I was wonder if i say I'm a student at the Canisius and still have my canadian mastercard I could still get one. Can you guys give me some pointers on how to get a iphone  

Thanks 

Jason


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

Have you ever consider buying your iPhone from AT&T store?

A friend of mine who was in DC over the weekend and picked up an iPhone for me from AT&T store. It works perfectly fine. I don't see any significant different with mine.

Hope this helps!


ps: iPhone is sooo fxxking awasome!


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking about going to the AT&T store inside of Walden but I herd the store isn't selling to most people without showing American ID or signing up for a phone plan.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

You'd be best to call the store in advance and ask.


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

I've tried called 5 times on my landline and 3 times on my cellphone and noone at the store has answered my calls


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

snowskater said:


> I've tried called 5 times on my landline and 3 times on my cellphone and noone at the store has answered my calls


Don't forget there's also a store in Rochester, which is about an hour down the road...in a smaller mall...less crowded.


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I saw that mall too but too far to travel too (gas prices) and I finally got ahold of the Apple store and the lady I was speaking too said all I have to do is show her ID for my Master Card and I'm set. I did state that I don't have an american ID or Greencard and she said that was ok.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

You should be ok. While in Texas a few weeks ago I bought a couple of phones and used my Canadian VISA with no issue. They just looked at my DL and that was it. Good luck!


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

*Floodgates are open*

I'm currently in Buffalo and visited Walden Galleria. I asked one of the employees if they sell iPhones to Canadians. She said they do, but "we" have to realize that when we unlock it that it voids the warranty. Other than that, she said I could totally purchase one.

Just thought I'd let people know.


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

Now these phones are still 1.1.1 right? they can't be 1.1.2 already


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

*Be wary of 1.1.2!*

Based on what I've been reading on the iPhone elite forums, there currently isn't a way to unlock an out of box 1.1.2 iPhone. It seems that the bootloader has been upgraded to 4.6 which makes anySIM 1.2 unusable. 

Some details here:
iPhone Elite - Forums :: View topic - Unlock OTB US 1.1.2

Try to get a 1.1.1 phone if you can. Or you'll be waiting for the dev team to sort something out.


----------



## engineer (Nov 9, 2007)

Post what firmware you get from Walden. I'm flying out Seattle on Sunday and will pick up an iPhone from the AT&T store.

Anyone, is there a way to check the firmware version while still in the store?


----------



## ShadeofIndigo (Feb 5, 2007)

I took a road trip last night to the Apple Store in Walden Galleria to finally get my iPhone. The person ahead of me was another Canadian and had a difficult time making a purchase. My transaction was positive. They do require your government id to match the name on your credit card. I checked the version before unlocking the phone and it was running under 1.1.1. so if you want to buy one with this version I'm assuming they still have them. Did the proper unlock and installation of my Fido sim card and works like a charm. Just remember to back up your contacts cause I'm clueless on how to get them off my sim card so I have to enter them manually. Any suggestions?

And I LOVE my iPhone! No problems whatsoever


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn I don't have Government ID lol I've been loafting on getting my Drivers License But all show my College ID and if they reject me all just get one of my parents to go in and get me it lol


----------



## pm_john (Nov 15, 2007)

ShadeofIndigo said:


> I took a road trip last night to the Apple Store in Walden Galleria to finally get my iPhone. The person ahead of me was another Canadian and had a difficult time making a purchase. My transaction was positive. They do require your government id to match the name on your credit card. I checked the version before unlocking the phone and it was running under 1.1.1. so if you want to buy one with this version I'm assuming they still have them. Did the proper unlock and installation of my Fido sim card and works like a charm. Just remember to back up your contacts cause I'm clueless on how to get them off my sim card so I have to enter them manually. Any suggestions?
> 
> And I LOVE my iPhone! No problems whatsoever



I was there on Monday to get mine, no problem at all and they did asked to my see license (to verify the credit card is indeed mine). I got version 1.1.1 week 41.

Which tutorial did you follow to unlock your phone? I am looking into this now, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also did you put the AT&T sim in or put your Fido/Rogers sim in when unlocking?

Thanks!


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

The iphones from the apple store come with a at&t sim card?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

This is indeed interesting. So they're not actually refusing sales to Canadians, just that they require a credit card and proper ID.

That doesn't seem so bad now. Ya, it sucks for people without credit cards, but at least they're not snubbing Canadians. Seems like it was just a few isolated incidences.


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

don't worry about the firware ,,,,jailbreak's got 1.1.2 covered already

conceited software


----------



## ShadeofIndigo (Feb 5, 2007)

pm_john said:


> I was there on Monday to get mine, no problem at all and they did asked to my see license (to verify the credit card is indeed mine). I got version 1.1.1 week 41.
> 
> Which tutorial did you follow to unlock your phone? I am looking into this now, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also did you put the AT&T sim in or put your Fido/Rogers sim in when unlocking?
> 
> Thanks!


Hack the iPhone - Step 1 for hacking the iPhone: Jailbreaking, activation, AppSnapp Installer, and unlocking (Page 1)

I left the ATT card in there until I ran anySIM.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

With so many Canadians buying them and already owning them, should Rogers even bother lol? I finally found two 4GBs with awesome screens, and for the other 4GB and 8GB I had for sale locally, they were sold within 2 emails.


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

haha nice. Does anyone one a site that has the unlock for 1.1.1 for macs?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

yeah, Robbers will probably charge $399 taxes for the iphone on a 3 year contract.. when (if) it comes out. 

But I wonder, will they have unlimited Data like the US? probably not.. 

its cheaper to just buy one out of contract ie. AT&T and use on existing plan etc. (I luckily have a data plan already 200meg) so using my iPhone is so much fun. 

I just upgraded to 1.1.1 from 1.0.2 and its sweet now. Google maps application rocks.. 

I decicided to buy mine locally off someone and pay the $550 they were asking. (New, unlocked 1.0.2) 2 months ago.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Check the guides at

ModMyiFone.com - iPhone Forums and News

or use

www.iphone.unlock.no


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

This site is also good for those who wish to upgrade the firmware of their phones.

unBox to unlock


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I think it's Unlock the iPhone - the simple tutorial!


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

> Make sure you have a SIM-card with PIN turned off (the supplied AT&T card works fine) IN the iPhone.


So should I use the AT&T card and not my Rogers card? ( my rogers card is currently working with my blackberry )


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Sorry, you're right, it should be 

Unlock the iPhone - the simple tutorial!

The link won't work as "www.iphone.unlock.no"

BTW, is it worth upgrading to 1.1.1? The procedure seems stable now. After unbricking an iPhone that was accidently upgraded to 1.1.2, anything seems easy now. Firmware 1.1.2 has another Modem Firmware and the 0049 IMEI. However, within a day, the hack to unbrick iPhones with this Firmware was out on the web.

winandmac.com — where they can be together


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

How did you unbrick the 1.1.2? 

Edit: Found it!


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

so I have to activate the phone than run jailbreak than run anysim? and than my phone is unlocked for Rogers?


----------



## pm_john (Nov 15, 2007)

Can someone please clarify "SIM-card with PIN turned off "?

Thanks!


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Have you ever set a PIN for your sim card? If not, dont worry about it...


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

set a pin? Like a password for the Sim?


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

yes


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the iPhone today with 0 problems  and now it's unlocked  

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

engineer said:


> Anyone, is there a way to check the firmware version while still in the store?


im wondering this too. anyone?


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

The back of the box. I just got mine today from walden and it was a week 39 1.1.1


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

ok thanks, now im so excited!
im getting mine next saturday in portland (no tax).
hopefully they'll still have 1.1.1's there.
and did you get yours from an Apple or AT&T Store?


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

I got mine from the apple store.


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was just wondering. Which method did u use?


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

I followed these 2 very simple guilds.
Jailbreak the iPhone 1.1.1 out of the box - ModMyiFone - Wiki
Unlock the iPhone 1.1.1 out of the box - ModMyiFone - Wiki


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

I also would like to know some info. When you went into the store, did the sales person ask you anything? And, How much was the total price that you paid for the phone?


----------



## snowskater (Sep 27, 2007)

They just ask for photo ID with your name on it to show your the credit card holder and they tell you that you HAVE to active it with A&TT on itunes and you just say yep. I don't know the final price I got the anti-glare screen protector for $15 and it works perfectly! and I didn't pay with my american express so I dont have the price. I think it was around 430?


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

okay, thanks alot.


----------

